# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Пропала память

## grika

Друзья, срочно нужна помощь. С утра включаю комп, идёт загрузка, потом появляется Рабочий стол и крутящееся колесо и на этом картина замирает. По прошествии определённого времени появляются ярлыки и значки на рабочем столе. Вместо колеса появляется стрелка, но ничего не получается открыть. Перезагружаюсь, захожу в Безопасный режим. Убираю из Автозагрузки все проги. Загружаюсь снова. Вроде стало немного получше, то всё равно сплошные тормоза. С трудом открываю свойства Моего компьютера и что я вижу. В разделе Установленная память ОЗУ: 4,00Гб (256 Мб доступно) Пипец!!! Это что же такое произошло с памятью. Смотрю в БИОСе - показывает 4 гига. Открываю корпус, достаю планки, продуваю всё там от пыли, ставлю на место. Загружаюсь - картина та же.
Друзья, помогите решить проблему
Стоит Win7Максимальная. Процессор AMD Athlon (tm)II X3 440 3,00GHz

зы вчера перед выключением компа прошло обновление. я сначала подумал из-за него. но из Безопасного режима я два раза откатывался назад на более ранние даты. ситуация не изменилась

----------


## Cheechako

Microsoft Support (Article ID: 978610)



> The usable memory may be less than the installed memory on Windows 7-based computers
> ...The reduction in available system memory depends on the configuration of the following...
> ...There are several additional situations that could cause the usable RAM to be less than expected. *These issues and possible solutions are listed here*...

----------


## Сергей00000000

1) Разрядность установленной 7-ки какая? На 32-разрядной более 4 Гб не увидишь (предел адресации памяти).
2) Планки памяти в BIOS-е синхронизированы к более медленной? Если сброс CMOS был, то возможно синхронизация отключена (по умолчанию) и ее нужно включить

----------


## S_GRAY

> Установленная память ОЗУ: 4,00Гб (256 Мб доступно) Пипец!!!


Это ни о чем не говорит. Сколько реально используется памяти можно посмотреть запустив диспетчер задач закладку быстродействие. Такая штука встречалась мне на одной из последних моделей ноута TOSHIBA (на Ivy BRIDGE). Система тормозила со страшной силой, шел сплошной свопинг с диском. При внимательном рассмотрении ситуации выяснилось, что при установленных 4 Гб оперативной памяти реально используется лишь 1 Гб. Установка заведомо исправной памяти вопрос не решила. Проблему исчезла только после перепрошивки БИОСа (естественно более свежей версией). В вашем же случае обратите внимание на индикатор обращения к HDD, скорее всего запускается программа активно обменивающаяся с диском.

----------


## pearlofrup

а это вся память что он пишет?

не вижу там системной памяти, если не путаю, в диспетчере приложенийсреди установленных должно иные цифры писать еще.

----------


## Alexpes

http://propasport.com/main/1-reviews.html

----------


## murlok2

Зажмите ctrl+alt+del и там нажмите запустить диспетчер задач и уже там посмотрите сколько памяти всего, и сколько используется.

----------

